# Sniper Elite V2



## 101gamzer (May 17, 2012)

Hi guys one of the most eagerly waiting game awaited sequel to the highly-acclaimed it is a remake of Rebellion's 2005 game Sniper Elite. One of the best feature of the game is X-ray kill cam feature
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/0/0a/Sniper_Elite_V2_cover.png/250px-Sniper_Elite_V2_cover.png
Sniper Elite V2 
Developer 	Rebellion Developments
Publisher	Rebellion Developments
505 Games
Engine 	Asura
Platform	Microsoft Windows
PlayStation 3
Xbox 360,PC
Release date 	Released on May 1

the story began like this You are elite US sniper Karl Fairburne
Parachuted into Berlin amidst the Germans final stand, your mission is
to prevent Nazi V2 rocket program technology from falling into the
hands of the besieging Red Army. You must aid key scientists keen to
defect to the US, and terminate those who would help the Russians

Take advantage of authentic weaponry, learn how to stalk your targets
fortify your position, set up the shot, use your skill, patience and
cunning to achieve your mission. Stealth gameplay is the key as you
find yourself trapped between two desperate armies in a race against
time. Watch as the celebrated "bullet cam" from Sniper Elite returns
bloodier and more gruesome than ever - skilful shots are rewarded with
a slow-motion flight of the bullet, then targets are graphically
rendered in X-Ray as the bullet enters and destroys your victim. Organs
shred, bones splinter, teeth shatter, as the true impact of the
sniper's bullet is brought to life 

So let me start Do you like the World War II setting ?

I Liked But Although Weapons are Old


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

I love WW2 settings even the weapons. With those old weapons they make me feel like I am actually killing something on my own.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



gameranand said:


> I love WW2 settings even the weapons. With those old weapons they make me feel like I am actually killing something on my own.



Me too those old classical sniper give the true essence of real  sniper there have been any sniper games now at present elite v2 rule them


----------



## jasku (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Completed 5 chapters, game gets repetitive after a while. Good fun though.


----------



## power_8383 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Awesome game !


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

i liked Sniper Elite 1

want to play Sniper Elite 2 also.


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2012)

power_8383 said:


> Awesome game !



Have you played it ??

could you give a mini review ?


----------



## sharang.d (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

It is fun... along the way you learn a lot of things.. 
eg: crouch so enemy dusn hear ur footsteps.. kill people with silenced pistol, stealth kill etc.. Fun Fun! Destroying tanks is the part i enjoy most 



Rockstar11 said:


> i liked Sniper Elite 1
> want to play Sniper Elite 2 also.


Sniper 1 is nothing compared to Sniper 2 bro.. seriously big difference.. play v2 ull enjoy!


----------



## power_8383 (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



gameranand said:


> Have you played it ??
> 
> could you give a mini review ?



The one thing I am really bad at is writing reviews. (And that too in English.) 

- The graphics are improved a lot. (haven't faced any glitches yet)
- The new X-Ray bullet cam is just awesome ! 
- Those who have played first version, will definitely love this new version.


----------



## sharang.d (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



power_8383 said:


> - The graphics are improved a lot. (haven't faced any glitches yet)
> - The new X-Ray bullet cam is just awesome !
> - Those who have played first version, will definitely love this new version.



^Perfect


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

@ power
thanks for those info.


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

X-ray bullet cam is nice, but game becomes a bit boring after some time.


----------



## power_8383 (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



sharang.d said:


> ^Perfect



Thanks. 



gameranand said:


> @ power
> thanks for those info.



My pleasure.


----------



## jtahlian (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

very nice game am playing it everyday and on chapter 4 bullet through x-rays make it best playing experience


----------



## power_8383 (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

I've completed the whole game. 
kam se kam 2-3 baar repeat karunga ab.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Sniper Elite V2 Mini- Review by me 

Pros-Awesome graphics ,scenic WW2 Setting ,Unique Xray kill Cam,Awesome Sound Quality
,2-player online co-op modes are available

Cons-Pretty Old Weapons (really it was in ww2 time ) and some bit lags 

Summary-This game is a game for a real sniper not for a weak hearted 

*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/screenshots/SniperEliteV2/sniperelitev2-1119-003.jpg
*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/screenshots/SniperEliteV2/sniperelitev2-1119-007.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

^ That above pic reminds me of Saving Private Ryan!


----------



## mayurthemad (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Does it also includes 2 player offline co-op mode ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Can someone give me a link to download this game for PC ??? Please .


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



Sainatarajan said:


> Can someone give me a link to download this game for PC ??? Please .



Sniper Elite V2 on Steam


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Sniper Elite V2 on Steam 





Sainatarajan said:


> Can someone give me a link to download this game for PC ??? Please .


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Can Someone Solve this Problem . 
I installed this game and when I Clicked the icon , the screen goes Black and says Not Optimum Mode 
Recommended Mode 1600x900 60 Hz .


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



Sainatarajan said:


> Can Someone Solve this Problem .
> I installed this game and when I Clicked the icon , the screen goes Black and says Not Optimum Mode
> Recommended Mode 1600x900 60 Hz .



I think your Screen resolution is not ok with the game Change it to 1600x900 as the error says it


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

My Resolution is Always the Recommended i.e. 1600x900 60 Hz . Pls Help. The Musics are heard and only the Display is not coming


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



Sainatarajan said:


> My Resolution is Always the Recommended i.e. 1600x900 60 Hz . Pls Help. The Musics are heard and only the Display is not coming



===============================
'Signal Out of Range' - Black screen error
===============================
This is where the refresh rate that the game is trying to run at is too high for your monitor. We believe that the problem still exists for some because of a driver issue which will likely be addressed in future driver updates.

Symptoms
On trying to start the game in full screen mode, the screen goes black and 'usually' displays an error message saying 'Signal Out of Range'. You will still hear the game audio through your speakers or headphones.

Solution
First off confirm that you can run the game in windowed mode. When the screen goes black, hold ALT and press Enter to change the game to Windowed mode. Does it appear? If yes, proceed to the next part.
1. In your Steam library, right-click on 'Sniper Elite V2', and click 'Properties...'
2. On the 'General' tab, click on 'Set Launch Options...'
3. Type "-60Hz" in the box that pops up, click on 'Ok'.
4. Close the 'Sniper Elite V2 - Properties' window.
5. Launch the game from Steam as usual.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

I can run the game in windowed mode, But I dont know where is steam library and set launch options.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Its on the Steam Application if you dont have it download from here Steam, The Ultimate Online Game Platform

*www.psu.com/media/articles/image/snipe1.jpg
*www.psu.com/media/articles/image/snipe2.jpg
*www.psu.com/media/articles/image/snipe3.jpg


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

I have downloaded it and Installed it . I dont know where is that steam library.

Also the FPS is Horrible even at 800x600 at ULTRA LOW Settings . Can you guys tell me some ways to improve it.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



Sainatarajan said:


> I have downloaded it and Installed it . I dont know where is that steam library.
> 
> Also the FPS is Horrible even at 800x600 at ULTRA LOW Settings . Can you guys tell me some ways to improve it.



Which GPU you have got?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Intel hd 2000 graphics !!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



Sainatarajan said:


> Intel hd 2000 graphics !!!



There's your problem.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

I am Going to Change my Graphic Card in a Week . I Have also sold my new Samsung 20" LED Monitor and my old 23" CRT TV and Bought a New Samsung 32" 3D  LED TV . So I am planning to buy a new card and connect it with my new TV.

Now the game is working Fine and the Graphics are even Horrible .
@ 101gamer and faun
Thank you very much For Your Help .


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



Sainatarajan said:


> Now the game is working Fine and the Graphics are even Horrible .
> @ 101gamer and faun
> Thank you very much For Your Help .



Don't Mention it


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Sniper elite V2 was free on steam a while ago feel free to regret if you dont have it.


----------



## DVJex (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

^ uh. 2 year old thread. But i guess we can start using this thread since a lot more of us have it now.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



101gamzer said:


> Sniper elite V2 was free on steam a while ago feel free to regret if you dont have it.


I don't think most of us here would wait years to get a game for free 

Arr matey....


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

was fun playing today


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Sniper Elite III releasing on June 27th,2014.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



DVJex said:


> ^ uh. 2 year old thread. But i guess we can start using this thread since a lot more of us have it now.



Yeah this thread  can be refurbished you know


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



bavusani said:


> Sniper Elite III releasing on June 27th,2014.



Hope it won't be boring like the old One.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Sniper Elite 3 is also awesome.


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Playing this game, very instresting to go back in history , i like this world war games a lot


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



Reloaded said:


> Playing this game, very instresting to go back in history , i like this world war games a lot



Everyone have their own taste,May be you can try COD World at war.


----------



## snap (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

Can't snipe anyone in the multiplayer... :\


----------



## DVJex (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

^ That's because Kunal is a terrible host. It was far better when Anand was hosting. Even better if Gagan was there to host.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*

LOL. Don't get public with this secret DVjex .


----------



## kunalht (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



DVJex said:


> ^ That's because Kunal is a terrible host. It was far better when Anand was hosting. Even better if Gagan was there to host.



thats because i was hosting with laptop and speed is only 512kbps .


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



DVJex said:


> ^ That's because Kunal is a terrible host. It was far better when Anand was hosting. Even better if Gagan was there to host.


Thanks. 


kunalht said:


> thats because i was hosting with laptop and speed is only 512kbps .


Get a Cyclone.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



kunalht said:


> thats because i was hosting with laptop and speed is only 512kbps .


Gagan also has a 512kbps connection I think .


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Sniper Elite V2 discussion*



DVJex said:


> Gagan also has a 512kbps connection I think .



Me too. 512kbps connection.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2014)

Don't see a Sniper Elite III topic, thus asking here. Anyone knows if there is a way to play on Custom and have save games enabled? I mean I was playing on Authentic, and that's what I want, but no saves are kinda too hard! Any way?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow this is a good game. Can't why I never played it before, all for better now. Playing legit gives me a better feeling about myself.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 17, 2014)

only game i completed to the end after portal2 ..


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 18, 2014)

Digital Fragger said:


> only game i completed to the end after portal2 ..



So you are such a poor gamer come on mahn you can do a lil more better


----------

